# The Wolf Among Us - Episode 3: &quot;A Crooked Mile&quot; (Spoiler!)



## Gast1669461003 (9. April 2014)

*Vorsicht Spoiler zu Episode 3!​*
Hier geht es speziell um die dritte Episode "A Crooked Mile" von Telltales Adventure-Serie The Wolf Among Us. Diskutiert über die Episode. Wie fandet ihr sie? Was fandet ihr gut und was schlecht? Was denkt ihr, wie es weitergeht? Hier darf alles bis einschließlich der dritten Episode gespoilert werden. Wer sie noch nicht gespielt hat und sich nicht spoilern lassen möchte, sollte sich vorerst aus diesem Thread fernhalten. Allgemeine Diskussionen zur ersten Staffel The Wolf Among Us findet ihr im passenden Thread.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Co3m9rvB51M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Habt ihr die gestern veröffentlichte, dritte Episode bereits gespielt? Wenn ja, wie fandet ihr sie? Ich werde sie vermutlich heute oder morgen spielen, dann gebe ich auch meinen Senf dazu ab. Denkt dran, hier dürft ihr ruhig spoilern, deshalb gibt es extra einen Thread passend zur Episode.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. April 2014)

Ich habe die Episode gestern direkt gespielt und war wie immer begeistert.
Die Geschichte wird jetzt richtig verworren und spannend.
Das Crane nicht der Mörder ist, obwohl es am Ende der letzten Folge so aussah, war mir irgendwie schon klar.
Es wäre irgendwie dumm gewesen, wenn sie am Ende der zweiten Episode schon den Mörder enthüllt hätten.
Nun stellt sich die Frage, wer dieser mysteriöse Typ im Auto am Ende war, der ja offensichtlich mächtige Fäden in Fabletown zieht.
Was mir auch noch nicht ganz klar ist, welche Rolle Bluebeard in Fabletown spielt.
Irgendwas eigenartiges geht ja auch noch mit den Mädchen ab, die immer wieder "My lips are sealed" sagen, wenn sie zum Fall befragt werden.

Freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die nächste Episode.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. April 2014)

Bislang die beste Episode, würde ich mal unverblümt behaupten. Hat direkt mit der ersten Szene rasant begonnen und sich besonders am Ende nochmal stark gesteigert. Überhaupt scheint die Handlung mit der dritten Folge stark an Fahrt aufzunehmen. Ja, dass Crane nicht der Killer ist, sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein. Dafür wäre es noch viel zu früh gewesen, da werden sicherlich noch einige "unerwartete" Wendungen kommen.
Dass die Prostituierten mit einem Fluch belegt sind, konnte man sich aber auch schon sehr früh denken, vielleicht sogar in der ersten Episode. Bin mal um die Auflösung gespannt, vor allem wie Crane und die anderen ins Bild passen und hoffe, die nächsten zwei Episoden halten, was die dritte nun verspricht und legen noch eins drauf. 

Gern dürfen die letzten Episoden auch einige Action-Szenen beinhalten. Die letzte Szene hat auf jeden Fall schon für Spannung gesorgt, indem man unter Beschuss Tweedle Dee und Tweedle Dum verprügeln durfte. Letzten habe ich nicht getötet, das kann im weiteren Verlauf nur böse Folgen haben. Das ist nicht schwer zu durchschauen, würde ich mal sagen. 

Meine Entscheidungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Letzten habe ich nicht getötet, das kann im weiteren Verlauf nur böse Folgen haben. Das ist nicht schwer zu durchschauen, würde ich mal sagen.


 
Ich hab ihn auch nicht getötet, aber eher, weil ich Bigby vor Snow nicht völlig austicken lassen wollte.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. April 2014)

Finde es aber schon interessant, dass laut Statistik gut die Hälfte der Spieler ihn getötet hat. Wenn man sich die anderen Statistiken anschaut, wundert mich diese Diskrepanz dann doch etwas. Da sind einige wohl von ihrem eher "freundlichen" Spielstil abgerückt und haben etwas Dampf abgelassen.


----------



## Kaisan (10. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Finde es aber schon interessant, dass laut Statistik gut die Hälfte der Spieler ihn getötet hat. Wenn man sich die anderen Statistiken anschaut, wundert mich diese Diskrepanz dann doch etwas. Da sind einige wohl von ihrem eher "freundlichen" Spielstil abgerückt und haben etwas Dampf abgelassen.


 
Hehe ... jaja, ich habe ihn im Eifer des Gefechts getötet, auch wenn ich wusste, dass diese Tat sicher große Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen wird. Aber sei's drum, dieser miese Kerl war mir schon die ersten zwei Episoden über ein Dorn im Auge ...  

Zur dritten Episode ansich: Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt habe, ist auch die dritte Episode von The Wolf Among Us meiner Meinung nach ein absolutes Meisterwerk - dermaßen gute Charaktere und eine dermaßen rasant inszenierte Geschichte habe ich schon lange nicht mehr genießen dürfen. Und die Atmosphäre ist zum Schneiden dick - um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich restlos begeistert


----------



## Amboss (14. April 2014)

So, jetzt bin ich auch im Club. Fand die Episode auch echt gelungen, wenn auch die Crane-Untersuchung so gesehen ja erst einmal ins Nichts gelaufen ist. Man fängt ja schon fast bei Null an, aber dafür weiß man jetzt, dass da sehr viel mehr hinter dem Ganzen steckt.
Getötet habe ich ihn auch nicht aber dafür den Baum abgebrannt, was ja anscheinend nur so 10% der Spieler gemacht haben. oh oh.  Aber ich war eben gehorsam. 
Wobei ich mir so langsam nicht mehr ganz sicher bin, ob nicht Schneewittchen selbst Dreck am Stecken hat - aber weiß nicht, wie das mit den Comics passen würde. Kenne die Hefte gar nicht.


----------

